# Any issues with a Facebook link being added to thread?



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Just thought I'd ask before slapping one up, but we are starting a FaceBook Group for people interested in the MonTTe Carlo trip. Do you have any objections if I post to announce it and/or put a link to it in the sig strips?

If it's a problem it's no big deal but there is a link on the group page back to the thread on the TTF so it might be beneficial. We're just trying to attract TT owners who might not already be members here.

On another issue entirely, how secure are PMs between members and who amongst the admins can access them?

Cheers

rich


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

No issue with that, thanks for asking.

As for PMs, these are completely private between members. The only time a PM can be viewed is if a user logs into your account; for that they would need your password, or need to reset your password to gain access.

Kevin


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

kmpowell said:


> As for PMs, these are completely private between members. The only time a PM can be viewed is if a user logs into your account; for that they would need your password, or need to reset your password to gain access.


ReaLLY :roll:

So are you saying Admin cannot access a members private messages?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

qooqiiu said:


> So are you saying Admin cannot access a members private messages?


That's exactly what I'm saying. Content of PMs is only shown if admin log into an account. For that the admin would need the password, or to reset the password.

The only thing Admin can see is the number of PMs sent and who they are sent to/from.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

kmpowell said:


> . For that the admin would need the password, or to *reset the password.*.


So it is possible then.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

qooqiiu said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > . For that the admin would need the password, or to *reset the password.*.
> ...


Yes, but if a password was reset then when the user came to login their password wouldn't work, so they would know somebody has accessed their account. Passwords are encrypted in the database so there is no way of recovering a password either.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> No issue with that, thanks for asking.
> 
> As for PMs, these are completely private between members. The only time a PM can be viewed is if a user logs into your account; for that they would need your password, or need to reset your password to gain access.
> 
> Kevin


Thanks Kev. :wink:


----------

